# acvr2b any thoughts



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

I came across quite a bit of these from what i have read its amazing anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 29, 2012)

How many grams do ou gave, what were you planning to do per week


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 29, 2012)

You have****


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to try 100 mcg ed for the next 6 weeks before I go back to test and dbol


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

ACE-031: I would love to see a log on this.  I'm not sure I want to be the guinea pig myself.

From what I can tell it is excellent for strength gains with a few sides.  The second phase of trials was halted due to minor safety concerns (which could have more serious ramifications).

The best explanation I have found for mechanism of action is this:

MECHANISM OF ACTION

Muscle growth is regulated by proteins in the TGF-β protein superfamily that serve as “on” or “off” switches for muscle production. Several molecules, including myostatin (GDF8), interact with the ActRIIB receptor and send an “off” signal to stop muscle growth. When these “off” switch molecules are absent or blocked, muscle mass increases dramatically. There is substantial evidence of the role of GDF8 and related molecules in muscle growth. Cattle, rodents, dogs, and even humans with naturally occurring mutations in GDF8 have markedly increased musculature and strength.

ACE-031 is a recombinant fusion protein consisting of the extracellular portion of the human ActRIIB receptor linked to a portion of a human antibody. This creates a freely circulating, decoy version of ActRIIB which interferes with myostatin and other related members of the TGF-β superfamily that normally limit the growth and regeneration of muscle.

In animal models of muscle disease, including a model of DMD, the mdx mouse, treatment with ACE-031 or a rodent version of the molecule increased skeletal muscle mass and strength. In Phase 1 studies in healthy postmenopausal women, treatment with ACE-031 resulted in dose-dependent increases in lean mass. These results suggest that ACE-031 may have potential to increase muscle mass and improve strength and function in human muscle diseases such as DMD.



Respect,
Vette


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

after looking at all the diffrent peptides i could find i made my decision on this one i was thinking a low does i.e 100 mcg ed would be about right for me im off cycle right now and having a hard time gaining anything i wont be back on cycle for at least 6 weeks if i will start a log on it. once i get going i might stack with hgh-frag as well


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

You know if this adds substantially to the number of muscle fibers/receptors as it did in trials (at a pretty high dose) the synergy with aas would be phenomenal. Blowing past natural genetic limits would be, at minimum, expected.

I wish they would continue trials on this. They stopped because of some participants experienced minor nosebleeds, gum bleeds and/or dilation of blood vessels in the skin. I think they were concerned that micro vessels in other organs could experience dilation to the point of rupture. otherwise, I cannot see them stopping trials for an occasional nose bleed or gum bleed. 

Either way, please keep us informed brother. \


Respect,
Vette


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

maybe you right if i stack this with my next cycle i might have huge gains im looking to get to 325-350 i read that study too thats why i was thinking of using it alone


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

getgains said:


> maybe you right if i stack this with my next cycle i might have huge gains im looking to get to 325-350 i read that study too thats why i was thinking of using it alone



It sounds like it would be great in PCT or between cycles to help hold gains but it was stopped for safety reasons... now, realize the actual clinical trials were for kids with MD as young as 4 years old. 

Yes, if you are producing more receptors and muscle fibers and applying an aas to that- seems like it would enhance growth big time.

Is your supply unlimited? Is it expensive?

Just be careful - you are in new territory brother.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

i have enough to run for a few months but like you said the potential for growth is amazing but sides are really unknown but as they say fortune favors the brave ill let you know how it goes thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2012)

igf/mgf combo will take you way past natty growth.  I like all pep's but these ones that are too good to be true never work as said.  but if your going to take the plunge please let us all know how it goes.

id love to see you get good results.


GL


----------

